# Coby poops 5 to 7 times a day, is this normal??



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am new to this forum, I didn't realize there were whole forums soley dedicated to the maltese breed! Internet is wonderful 

I am new to raising a puppy, we got Coby about a month and half ago from a breeder and we had him on Nutro's MAX puppy food but I don't think it's working out for him so well because he poops so many times in one day (5 to 7). also, his poo is not very hard. It is solid, but I am not sure how hard it should be. I'd say if you put a little bit of pressure on it, it'll get smooshed. 

So I want to try switching his food to Castor & Pollux's Natural Ultramix Puppy formula or Nutro's Natural Choice Rice & Lamb (since I can't seem to find these other brands I keep hearing about near me <Wellness, Cannidae, Innova, etc>).

So basically I have 3 questions:
*1.) How many times should a 3 1/2 month old puppy be pooping a day and how firm should the stool be? (should it be very hard, or somewhat moist?)
2.) What do you think about Castor & Pollux?
3.) What about Nutro's Natural Choice Rice & Lamb? Which would be better between the two brands?*


For reference here are the ingredients:

Castor & Pollux
Chicken, Turkey, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Oats Groats, Menhaden Fish Meal, Turkey Meal, Potatoes, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tocopherols (form of vitamin E), Rice Protein Concentrate, Dried Beet Pulp, Fruit and Vegetable Mix (Dried Carrots, Dried Bananas, Dried Papaya, Dried Apples, Dried Blueberries), Ground Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Flavor, Salmon Meal, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Brewers Dried Yeast, Choline Chloride, Dried Egg Product. Ascorbyl-2 Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C). Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Maganese Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement. Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1). Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin K1 Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Carbonate, Yeast Culture (Saccharomyes Cerevisiae). Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacilus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergilus Niger Fermentaion Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles.


Nutro Rice & Lamb
Lamb meal, ground rice, wheat flour, rice bran, sunflower oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of natural vitamin E), natural flavors, dried egg product, monosodium phosphate, dried kelp (source of iodine), choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, niacin, ferrous sulfate, calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, manganous oxide, thiamine mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin supplement (source of vitamin B2), vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), folic acid, cobalt carbonate, biotin.


*ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!! THANK YOU!* :biggrin: 

this is Coby :wub: (he just woke up from a nap, coby: "why are you waking me up? I'm still sleepy!")


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

When they're young they will eat more often and poo more often.
It's just the way it is. If he's not having diarhea or straining I wouldn't
be concerned. Changing foods often can cause more trouble than 
you want.
I feed Canidae all life stages kibble, but there are other good ones
out there.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, I can't remember how many times Ollie used to poop...I think that sounds right, though. I'm a tiny bit concerned about the squishy poops--if you're getting a feeling that they aren't "right" you might want to think of switching. But like Brit said, switching around isn't good for them. When I got Ollie from the breeder, his food was chicken based and his poops were how you described. I didn't switch him though. Over time, I'd say several weeks, I noticed that no matter what I gave him with chicken his poops were not solid--even plain, boiled chicken. Oh, and he also would pass gas every night (lol). So I switched him to Natural Balance Duck & Potato which is an allergy formula. It is a single protein, single carb food. I figured ok, the more simple, the better so I can start ruling things out. Well, he did so terrific on it that I've kept him on it ever since. It's a good food, but not "the best" BUT when I've tried to change him to even more premium foods, even when I keep him on them for a few weeks to give them enough time, he does not do well on them--quishy poops and, at worst, staining and gas and scratching. His vet also said he may have a touch of IBS so if what I'm giving him is working to stay with it. Anyway, don't know if this helps, but good luck!! Your baby is adorable!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

5 to 7 poops in one day seems a lil bit much. I could understand 3 to 4 times a day. As far as consistency as long as its not "loose" or diarrhea, it should be ok. The Castor & Pollux ingredients seem better than the Nutro. Maggie is also on Canidae. Most of the brands that you can't find have store locators on there web pages.

Coby is adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi! Your little Coby is a cutie! I would go for the Castor and Pollux ORGANIX line of puppy food. That's what Perri is on (the adult though), and I'm very happy with the quality. When Perri was that age he'd also go like 6 times a day - it was crazy. He also wasn't on a very good food then (Eukanuba), so that could have been some of the cause, but like Brit said, puppies do go a lot! He'll go less and less as he gets older, until about twice a day.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd definitely switch...that's too much. I'd expect 3 poops a day, MAYBE 4.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for everyone's help! I looked into it and they're carrying canidae in a new pet food store that just opened 10 minutes from my house, so I'll definitely be looking into it since it comes so highly recommended! Thanks again! and all your malteses are so beautiful!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thank you so much for everyone's help! I looked into it and they're carrying canidae in a new pet food store that just opened 10 minutes from my house, so I'll definitely be looking into it since it comes so highly recommended! Thanks again! and all your malteses are so beautiful![/B]



Make sure this new pet food store does not sell puppies. If they do, we'll help
you find an alternative source. :thumbsup:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=535467
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope nope! they're against that sort of thing, thank goodness. They're a small family operated business and I went there a couple of times before and they're the nicest people and truly love animals. They're located right across the street from Petco, I'm going to give them my business for all that I can unless I can only get it at petco because the petco there is absolutely terrible! They don't know what they're talking about and everything is all over the place. I heard one lady giving a lesson for one of the puppy classes and I felt like I knew more than she did and I just started raising a puppy a month and half ago (but I've done a lot of research) !

Thank you to all those that have offered their advice, I truly appreciate it!


----------

